# What PH Meter & PPM Meter Do You Use?



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 22, 2012)

What PH meter & PPM meter do you use?  I use HM Digital models.  Just wondering...


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2012)

Blu-lab gaurdian.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Milwuakee 600. Good little pens and unlike the blu-lab meter, they're affordable for your average grower, the guardian meter is like $325 :S great piece of equip if you can afford to spend the money though.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a yellow/black Milwaukee ph and a brown/tan Hanna ppm. Had the same ones for years, i test em now and then and they are usually spot on. Same batteries too.


----------



## Locked (Apr 22, 2012)

Milwaukee SM100.....  eseasongear.com/mismsmphmesm.html

I love it...I have only had to replace the probe once and I hve had it for a cpl years now. Before this I had a Milwaukee ph pen.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

I use the Martini Instruments PH55 Pen. It is sold through Milwaukee Instruments. Pretty decent pen for a decent price.

A key tip for you: What ever you get, make sure you get the right calibration fluid and storage fluid for it as well. I also recommend that you get a new cleaning sponge from the grocery store and cut a small square off it to fit in the storage cap. This is so that you can put the storage solution in that to maintain the bulb on the pen. According to the manufacturer's instructions and my personal experience, if you don't keep the pen in the storage solution when not in use, it will get out of calibration constantly and become unreliable. I also rinse my pen in fresh water which has H2O2 in it after every use.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Apr 22, 2012)

*i use the milwuakee 600..
great lil pens..
LH
*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Growdude (Apr 29, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Milwuakee 600. Good little pens and unlike the blu-lab meter, they're affordable for your average grower, the guardian meter is like $325 :S great piece of equip if you can afford to spend the money though.



The only thing is the gaurdian is a constant read monitor so you cant compare it to pens.


I gotta add while the Blu-Lab Gaurdian is really nice Ive had mine in continuous operation for about 2 years and some of the segments of the digital readouts are burned out.

Also had a Hanna Gro-Check combo, It did not last over 2 years.
It just freaked out one day so I bought a new probe for it and it didnt fix it.

Milwaukee PH 51 still works but gets very little use.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not comparing it to the pens. The guardian meter is an excellent piece of equip, but considering not all of us require constant checking because we're in soil. if you don't have $325 to spend on the guardian meter, the Milwaukee 600 ph pens are perfect, and won't break your wallet. The only comparison i was making was in price.


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a blue lab.... just got it recently and it works GREAT!.... used to use the pens and stuff...  IF and I mean IF you got the money to blow....  get the Blue Lab combo meter.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I use a blue lab.... just got it recently and it works GREAT!.... used to use the pens and stuff...  IF and I mean IF you got the money to blow....  get the Blue Lab combo meter.




:yeahthat:

It's well worth it if you've got the scratch to spend!


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is a link to a sales site for the metere I use....  Actually it is the cheapest I have seen this meter goin for....

h420ps://rasahydroponics.com/bluelab/bluelab-combo-meter

(as usual, change the 420 to tt heh)


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

The guardian monitor is even a step up from the combo meter as well.


----------

